# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Getting a crestie

## gunkle

So my wife has talked me into (took about 1.5 seconds) getting a crested gecko or two when we go the the New Hampshire Reptile Expo on the 31st. We have been preparing to get 2 ball pythons but now we are adding some geckos to the list of purchases. Started to get supplies together to build a tub. Will update with progress as I start putting it together.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## Dianne

Looks like shes keeping you in projects.  Looking forward to seeing your new creation.

----------

_gunkle_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

I like how you admitted that it took about 1.5 seconds to talk you into this-   :ROFL: 

I give you credit for expanding your "list" ahead of time (& making preparations for them).  It's rough if you just make impulse-buys & aren't set up for them.   :Good Job:

----------

_gunkle_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## gunkle

> Looks like shes keeping you in projects.  Looking forward to seeing your new creation.


I'm a project kinda guy. I hate siting on the couch watching TV. I always have 3 or 4 going at once. Though this one will start off quick with a tub since time is limited but I will do a "better" one in the future.

----------


## gunkle

> I like how you admitted that it took about 1.5 seconds to talk you into this-  
> 
> I give you credit for expanding your "list" ahead of time (& making preparations for them).  It's rough if you just make impulse-buys & aren't set up for them.


I made the impulse buy mistake once and it was real hard playing catch up. Less than 2 weeks is kinda tight for researching but crested geckos seem fairly straight forward. I've always wanted a Reptile room so it really doesn't take much to talk my into another one though I did talk her "down" to 2 crested instead of some others as we don't actually have a room yet to dedicate to reptiles. We are all so excited to go to the Reptile show.

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-22-2019)

----------


## gunkle

Picked up supplies. Some more coming from Amazon hopefully tomorrow. Will start set up tomorrow should be fairly quick. Looking to get some juveniles so I have some time to create something bigger. Starting to research bio active sounds interesting.

----------

_Dianne_ (03-22-2019)

----------


## gunkle

My wife Dove right in and helped with this one. Think it's more her project then mine, I'm just giving some guidance. Cut the door (lid) for a bottom piece to hold in substrate and items. Then cut it for screen and hot glue it in place. Put a few pieces to lock the top and bottom together so no escapees. Was a productive hour well spent after the kids went to bed with YouTube videos of crested geckos on in the background.

----------


## gunkle

Ready for a new gecko.

----------

